# Dallape



## akordeon.ua (5 Май 2015)

Друзя подскажите сколко стоит такой инструмент (Dallapem Supermaestro) и стоит ли покупать такой старый акордион? Если так то какой максимум можно за него заплатить ( в долларах или евро). Большое спасибо за ответ.


----------



## Bayanist711 (6 Май 2015)

Это легендарные аккордеоны, которые будут лучше любых теперешних новых.


----------



## VikVlDem (6 Май 2015)

Цену аккордеона можно определить только поиграв на нём. Внешне выглядит вполне прилично, но что у него с механикой и голосами, это только Вы, подержав в руках инструмент, можете определить.


----------



## SDmitriy (6 Май 2015)

Приходилось однажды заниматься на инструменте "Dallape". По этому поводу могу сообщить следующее:
<ul class="post_ul_list"><li> Из 15 регистров, наиболее вероятно, дублируются около 7. Сам же инструмент может быть трёхголосным;</li><li>На фото не видно, но иногда встречаются на подобных инструментах подладонники;</li><li> "кларнет" расположен на ломаной деке, однако конкуририовать по звучанию с современными инструментами не способен;</li><li> "фагот" отличается лёгким шипением;</li><li> очень вероятно, что резонаторы изготовлены из пластика, хотя заливка голосов очень качественная;</li><li> звучание левой может показаться плосковатым, поскольку и бас там, вероятнее всего, трёхголосный, с дублированием регистров;</li><li> правая клавиатура отличается низкой посадкой и малым ходом клавиши, что благоприятно сказывается на штрихе;</li><li> очень шумят клапаны во время игры, создавая впечатление стучащих клавиш. А всё из-за тонкого фетра на клапанах или же вообще кожаной наклейки вместо него;</li><li> аккордеон имеет сравнительно небольшой вес по сравнению с Weltmeister'ами этого класса.</li></ul> Подводя итоги могу сказать, что инструмент ориентирован на музыкантов-любителей, в лучшем случае, на учащихся муз.школ и для профессиональной игры не годится, зато для халтуры малый вес и приятная клавиатура самое то! Лично я за данный аккордеон заплатил бы не более $1500, или около Є1300. Также стоит критически оценить внешний вид и работу голосов, особенно на пикколо. Подержанные инструменты часто "хворают" отсутствием ответа в верхнем регистре, что даёт повод активно торговаться. 
P.S. Радуют глаз перламутровые кнопочки левой клавиатуры. Внутренний вид также вселяет уверенность в достойном звучании этого аккордеона.


----------



## akordeon.ua (6 Май 2015)

Всем БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО за ответ


----------



## dizzyaccordion (6 Май 2015)

SDmitriy (06.05.2015, 22:30) писал:


> риходилось однажды заниматься на инструменте "Dallape". По этому поводу могу сообщить следующее: Из 15 регистров, наиболее вероятно, дублируются около 7. Сам же инструмент может быть трёхголосным;
> На фото не видно, но иногда встречаются на подобных инструментах подладонники;
> "кларнет" расположен на ломаной деке, однако конкуририовать по звучанию с современными инструментами не способен;
> "фагот" отличается лёгким шипением;
> ...


Очень странный комментарий, претендующий на авторитетность (по количеству пунктов и объёму), а по факту – крайне дилетантский. Я не «занимался» на Dallape, но много раз держал в руках и кое что для себя выяснил.
·         Исходя из фотографий,можно понять, что аккордеон полностью соответствует модели Supermaestro примерно 40-ка – 50-ти летнего возраста, а значит: 4 голоса в правой (а не 3 – это видно по фото), 5 голосов в левой (это тоже можно определить), и
регистры в нём не дублируются.
·         Голоса на аккордеоне недолжны быть слабыми (и уж тем более шипеть). Мощность и качество голосов это основная характеристика данной модели, тем более, когда на них стоит клеймо Dallape.
·         Резонаторы не пластиковые (это видно по фото, ведь гвозди в пластик не забивают) и должны обеспечивать богатый звук.
·         Клапана, конечно же с фетром (а вернее с фильцем), но возможно (в связи с возрастом) потребуется его замена.
Аккордеон явно профессионального уровня (кстати весит не менее 12 кг.) Его можно сравнить с популярным Scandalli super 6 такого же возраста. В Италии сейчас за Scandalli просят 4-6 тысяч евро, а у нас может быть по разному…


----------



## Carpenter (7 Май 2015)

dizzyaccordion писал:


> 4 голоса в правой (а не 3 – это видно по фото), 5 голосов в левой (это тоже можно определить), ирегистры в нём не дублируются.


Уважаемый dizzyaccordion.
Можно узнать, по каким признакам Вы это определили?


----------



## vev (7 Май 2015)

Carpenter]dizzyaccordion писал: 4 голоса в правой (а не 3 – это видно по фото), 5 голосов в левой (это тоже можно определить), ирегистры в нём не дублируются&lt;/u.

Уважаемый dizzyaccordion.
Можно узнать, по каким признакам Вы это определили?
[/quote]Два голоса в ломаной деке и два отчетливо видны в прямой деке. Итого 4 голоса, что дает как раз 15 регистров. Если присмотреться, то и названия регистров разные. 


SDmitriy (06.05.2015 написал(а):


> Приходилось однажды заниматься на инструменте "Dallape". По этому поводу могу сообщить следующее: Из 15 регистров, наиболее вероятно, дублируются около 7. Сам же инструмент может быть трёхголосным;
> На фото не видно, но иногда встречаются на подобных инструментах подладонники;
> "кларнет" расположен на ломаной деке, однако конкуририовать по звучанию с современными инструментами не способен;
> "фагот" отличается лёгким шипением;
> ...


 
Утверждения, приведенные здесь, весьма спорны. Инструмент 4-х голосный. С прекрасными голосами. Ход клавиатуры почти всегда можно несколько увеличить регулировкой. 
Поясните пожалуйста, а что является "Weltmeister этого класса"? Вы знаете много Вельтов с ломаной декой да еще ученического уровня?


----------



## dizzyaccordion (7 Май 2015)

Уважаемый VEV! 
Надеюсь, мои комментарии не расходятся с Вашими. 
Просто, когда я вижу на фото классный аккордеон (один из лучших в своё время, и даже сейчас), и слышу рассуждения типа: слабый кларнет, шипящий фагот, деревянные клапана, пластиковые резонаторы, дублирующиеся регистры, ученический уровень и т.д., я высказываю свою точку зрения по этому вопросу. Я имею дело с новыми аккордеонами (например B…ri), но с большим уважением отношусь к старым крутым инструментам, и счёл правильным «заступиться» за него.


----------



## akordeon.ua (7 Май 2015)

Eshche raz BOLSHOYE spasibo!!
Deystvitelno v pravoy ruke 4 rezonatora , vidno eto na  foto.  Rezonatory iz dereva.
Golosa s kleymom dallape.  Dumayu chto eto tot samyy legendarnyy Dallape urovnya Skandalli super 6. Esli udastsa kupit napishu chto eto za instrument. Zdes eshche odna fotka klapanov.


----------



## SDmitriy (7 Май 2015)

Дорогие друзья! Увидев, какой резонанс произвёл мой комментарий в этой теме, я объясню свою позицию подробнее. 
Начну с того, что описывал я не данный инструмент, а тот, который держал в руках (*его фото внизу*). Соответственно и дублирующие регистры, шумящие клапаны, шипящий фагот - это всё перечень возможных особенностей, но никак не утверждение. У многих крупных итальянских фабрик есть инструменты экстра-класса, а есть бюджетные модели. По всей видимости, именно с бюджетным я и познакомился. 

_*Что касается клавиатуры:*_Цитата:


> Ход клавиатуры почти всегда можно несколько увеличить регулировкой.


О клавиатуре я говорил в позитивном свете. Как раз низкая посадка клавиатуры и является преимуществом этого аккордеона перед теми же Supita'ми.Цитата:


> Поясните пожалуйста, а что является "Weltmeister этого класса"? Вы знаете много Вельтов с ломаной декой да еще ученического уровня?


С линейкой Weltmesiter Cantus, Cantus Deluxe и Supita IV, V знаком не понаслышке. Из Supit истинно профессиональными признаю лишь первые, с итальянским аккордом.
dizzyaccordion (07.05.2015, 00:28) писал:


> 5 голосов в левой (это тоже можно определить)


Осмелюсь не согласиться с Вами, поскольку на фото в левом полукорпусе видны два резонатора, третий можно додумать самому, но как туда впихнуть 5 голосов, я не представляю. Подскажите, каким способом Вы это определили. А вопрос дублирования регистров в левой будет спорным до тех пор, пока мы отчётливо не разглядим надписи на них. 

Благодарю участников дискуссии за конструктивную критику и надеюсь, что наш здравый смысл всегда сможет справится с эмоциями. Уверен, что комментарий самого автора темы после ознакомления с инструментом сможет прояснить ситуацию в полном объёме. Желаю доброй ночи!


----------



## dizzyaccordion (8 Май 2015)

SDmitriy (07.05.2015, 22:07) писал:


> Осмелюсь не согласиться с Вами, поскольку на фото в левом полукорпусе видны два резонатора, третий можно додумать самому, но как туда впихнуть 5 голосов, я не представляю. Подскажите, каким способом Вы это определили. А вопрос дублирования регистров в левой будет спорным до тех пор, пока мы отчётливо не разглядим надписи на них.


 Пять голосов в левом полукорпусе готового инструмента – явление ординарное. Тем более, если в правой – 4 голоса, да ещё и с ломаной декой. «Впихнуть» самый маленький и узкий одноголосный резонатор, не составляет ни каких проблем. Пять голосов «впихивают» и в более узкие корпуса. 
На фото, действительно видно только два резонатора, но если посмотреть повнимательнее, то с права можно заметить их порядковые номера – 3 и 2. Соответственно, в этом инструменте есть и резонатор № 1 (по-моему, это логично). 
А насчёт дублировки регистров, принципиальным был вопрос по поводу правого полукорпуса (при сомнении насчёт количества голосов). Но и в левом полукорпусе, при наличии пяти голосов, 7 регистров – вещь не удивительная. У меня на аккордеоне, например, при таком же наборе резонаторов – 9 регистров. 
Кстати, не надо пытаться разглядеть надписи на регистрах левого полукорпуса. Их просто нет, и быть не может, ибо ещё не нашёлся умник, который дал бы названия тембрам в готовом басу. В данном случае есть пометка на центральном регистре (это, как правило, Tutti ). В других инструментах встречается лишь графическое изображение сочетаний голосов (при помощи точек и линеек, но не надписей).

P.S. Я позволил себе несколько раз высказаться на этом форуме потому, что пронаблюдал довольно странную картину: при задаче описать аккордеон по имеющимся фотографиям, человек рассказывает о совсем другом инструменте, с которым приходилось общаться, высказывая принципиально противоположную информацию.


----------



## vev (8 Май 2015)

SDmitriy (07.05.2015, 22:07) писал:


> С линейкой Weltmesiter Cantus, Cantus Deluxe и Supita IV, V знаком не понаслышке. Из Supit истинно профессиональными признаю лишь первые, с итальянским аккордом.


По-моему не совсем корректно писать "Supita IV, V" по причине отсутствия этого чуда в природе. Были S4 и S5, но к Supita они не имели никакого отношения. Разве что на одной фабрике были сделаны. Истинно профессиональным как раз и была та самая Supita, первая и единственная. Современная ее реинкарнация - Supita-II является жалким подобием легендарного инструмента.

По поводу третьего резонатора в басу соглашусь с  *dizzyaccordion *он там таки есть в качестве примера приведу фото:
видно, что выглядывает третий резонатор примерно в таком же ракурсе.Бас у этого аккордеона 5-ти голосный о чем даже сказано на сайте производителя.


----------



## Carpenter (8 Май 2015)

И все таки, может ли кто-нить объективно указать, как при трех резонаторах может быть 5 голосов?
И при всем уважении, *Vev*, работая в области поставок промышленного оборудования есть у меня несколько производителей из Италии. И точно такая же тенденция в плане ответственности, качества и разного рода обещаний как и с аккордеонами.
Не раз были ситуации, когда об одном и том же оборудовании, то что написано на сайте производителя, потом в инструкции по эксплуатации и то, что приходило по факту могли быть очень разные вещи.
Я пишу не для того, чтобы поспорить. Опыта у меня меньше Вашего, поэтому интересуюсь чтобы разобраться.


----------



## MAN (8 Май 2015)

Carpenter (08.05.2015, 09:19) писал:


> И все таки, может ли кто-нить объективно указать, как при трех резонаторах может быть 5 голосов?


 А что Вам непонятно? На двух резонаторах, которые видны на фотографии, установлено по два набора голосовых планок (с одной и с другой стороны резонатора), а на третьем, полностью скрытом от нашего взора у Dallape (вернее первом, поскольку предполагается, что он там имеет номер 1) и частично видимом на "Виктории" Евгения, только один. Таким образом и получается: 2+2+1=5. Три голоса из этого набора, вероятно, используются для формирования готовых аккордов, ну а для басов, благодаря применению так называемой "заёмной механики" в управлении клапанами, задействуются все пять, часть из которых может быть выключена для получения того или иного тембра уже при помощи регистровой механики, перекрывающей ряды входных отверстий резонаторных камер.


----------



## Carpenter (8 Май 2015)

*MAN,* Премного благодарен.
Сегодня узнал что-то новое, день прожит не зря. ))
P.s. Я раньше считал, что один резонатор - один голос. Я же заканчивал на скрипке.


----------



## vev (8 Май 2015)

Carpenter () писал:И все таки, может ли кто-нить объективно указать, как при трех резонаторах может быть 5 голосов?
И при всем уважении, *Vev*, работая в области поставок промышленного оборудования есть у меня несколько производителей из Италии. И точно такая же тенденция в плане ответственности, качества и разного рода обещаний как и с аккордеонами.
Не раз были ситуации, когда об одном и том же оборудовании, то что написано на сайте производителя, потом в инструкции по эксплуатации и то, что приходило по факту могли быть очень разные вещи.
Я пишу не для того, чтобы поспорить. Опыта у меня меньше Вашего, поэтому интересуюсь чтобы разобраться.


Александр  (MAN) абсолютно прав: не стоит путать резонатор и голос. Голос - это набор из 12 голосовых планок (всего одна октава). Их количество на резонаторе может быть либо один, либо два ( хотя иной раз встречаются и склеенные резонаторы на три голоса (36 планок). Регистры же просто выбирают при помощи перемещения, закрывающих поток воздуха, шторок, какой голос звучит, а какой нет. 
По поводу итальянцев: и да и нет. Они, конечно же, раздолбаи каких свет не видывал, но в описаниях инструментов обычно все четко. Есть тонкости, которые уточняются при заказе, но основные параметры дают верные. Тонкости обычно касаются класса голосов. У них практически  у всех моделей пишут a mano, но оно очень разное.


----------



## Игорь Звукач (24 Янв 2016)

akordeon.ua писал:


> Очень хороший инструмент, лучший в мире... В Италии цена от 8000евро. Сам на таком работаю


----------



## glory (24 Янв 2016)

Кстати, дорогие друзья, и особенно обладатели Dallape! 
Есть у меня клиент, который каждый раз при встрече с ностальгией вспоминает упущенный в жизни шанс стать обладателем этого аккордеона..
Часто упоминается особо уникальное звучание и настройка этого инструмента..
Если не в тягость.. Я понимаю, что ничего уникального от 4-х голосого инструмента с ломаной декой ожидать нельзя.. И все таки.. Хотелось бы знать особенности настройки в центах по голосам... А вдруг..


----------



## Игорь Звукач (25 Янв 2016)

glory писал:


> Особенности этого инструмента в извлечении звука. Кроме ломанной деки, прямая дека с кассот-камерами...лично на моем такая сборка...


----------



## glory (25 Янв 2016)

garik22 (25.01.2016, 18:22) писал:


> Кроме ломанной деки, прямая дека с кассот-камерами..


 А можно фото... И хотя бы на тюнер смартфона проверьте настройку... Буду очень признателен..


----------



## Игорь Звукач (25 Янв 2016)

glory писал:


> Послушайте в ютюбе, очень много видео на аккордеоне даллапе...


----------



## glory (25 Янв 2016)

М-да... И что мне даст ютюб..? Я же не прошу видео... Или я не видел порядочных аккордеонов?. .. Ну чтож, извините...


----------



## zet10 (25 Янв 2016)

Просто видимо Гарик выложил тут свое фото в надежде,продать свое Делляппппе))... Гарик,Вы меня извените,но я очень хорошо знаком с модификацией "Органтоне", и как  то мне думается ,что этот инструмент не оригинальный! Если я ошибаюсь,прошу Вас выложить более подробный фото отчет  инструмента,если Вас не затруднит конечно!


----------



## Woldemar (26 Янв 2016)

Ув. Zet10 , по фото оригинал ?
ссылка на обьявление с дополнительными фото, но у нас в Таллинне  http://kuldnebors.ee/search/music/clavier/dallape-chromatic-accordion-organtone-9
83-r/search.mec?pob_post_id=55681458&amp;pob_action=show_post&amp;pob_cat_id=1120
8&amp;pob_browser_offset=0&amp;pob_view_language_id=ru&amp;search_evt=onsearch&am
p;search_O_string=dallape

Оправдана ли цена 2200eur ?


----------



## zet10 (26 Янв 2016)

Вольдемар,да это то, что надо, только в более современной версии!Если голоса фирменные берите не задумываясь.Для меня лично цена завышена,не буду озвучивать тут сумму по которой я их беру в Италии...не корректно.Но это лично для меня,в целом цена очень даже приемлема,проверьте внутренности и если все ок,берите его смело!


----------



## Woldemar (26 Янв 2016)

Я коллеге морально помогаю. Которому понравился этот Даллапе, в том числе и по звучанию. Сам еще не готов перейти с Bелтмейстера на более 'продвинутый' инструмент.


----------



## Bayanist711 (26 Янв 2016)

Woldemar (]Ув. http://kuldnebors.ee/search/music/clavier/dallape-chromatic-accordion-organtone-9


83-r/search.mec?pob_post_id=55681458&amp;pob_action=show_post&amp;pob_cat_id=1120


8&amp;pob_browser_offset=0&amp;pob_view_language_id=ru&amp;search_evt=onsearch&am
p;am
p;am
p;search_O_string=dallape

Оправдана ли цена 2200eur ?


Там же С- гриф. Зачем он вам.


----------



## zet10 (26 Янв 2016)

Этот инструмент продается в Таллине,а там скорее всего как и в Финляндии распространен С-гриф.


----------



## Woldemar (27 Янв 2016)

У нас в ходу оба типа. У русскоговорящих чаще В-гриф.
Коллега - эстонец играет на С-гриф.


----------



## maestro mc (19 Июл 2016)

Здравствуйте! У знакомого есть аккордеон Dallope Supermaesnro. Подскажите, как узнать его стоимость и где лучше его продать и каким путём? Буду очень признателен за инфу... Фотки прикрепляю.


----------



## zet10 (19 Июл 2016)

Хорошо бы,если бы Вы ещё фото голосочков нам выложили на обозрение,тогда можно было бы сказать и цену! Ну а так,шут его знает чего там внутри... Ежели все в порядке,то его цена 5-5500 тысяч евро.


----------



## kep (19 Июл 2016)

zet10 (19.07.2016, 18:16) писал:


> Ежели все в порядке,то его цена 5-5500 тысяч евро.


 Там номер впечатляющий... Если это и впрямь 63, то инструмент должен быть из редких. (я не специалист, Вам виднее)


----------



## maestro mc (22 Июл 2016)

Спасибо за ответы... номер действительно 63... знаю,что он очень редкий...такой,кажется,у самого Киркорова есть  фото голосовать выложу попозже


----------

